# 1/2 body bear mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

just finished the one up today


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice job! I like the half mount look!

Tom


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice bear... where did you shoot it?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

it was shot in red oak....but not by me a customer shot it, i mounted it.


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

oh I see. Looks like you do nice work!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice! I've never seen a 1/2 done that way before. All the ones I've seen are more upright with the paws out in a "Attack" type pose. I really think this is way cooler. Now you got me thinking!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

this is a much more natural pose.


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

Thats a nice mount.I've never seen that pose, I like it alot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steve White (Oct 8, 2009)

That looks good. Which form did you use? have yet to make the final decision on my daughters bear. She is leaning at the VD LBR5671, but I am thinking of one more like you have there. Along the lines of the VD LBR5624 as an example but with the head facing forward instead of turned. 

If you dont want to post the info. Feel free to pm or email me!

Thanks!!!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks..it's a mckenzie lbr-985


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

very cool


----------



## droppin lines (Feb 1, 2009)

Thats a nice mount. I mounted my last bear in the exact same pose but chose a fake rock as a platform instead of driftwood. May I ask what you charged for the 1/2 mount? Pm me if you desire.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

$500 for closed mouth $600 for open mouth


----------



## droppin lines (Feb 1, 2009)

fish patroll said:


> $500 for closed mouth $600 for open mouth



Thats allot better than I paid!


----------



## Pyranha (Apr 6, 2010)

That really does look amazing, beautiful work!


----------



## houndcrazy (Dec 30, 2010)

i just got mine back this weekend and mine looks great too! great mount btw!


----------



## youp50 (Jan 14, 2011)

I had this one done in '02. 600 is a good price.


----------

